# Doctor's office info.



## gnappi (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't know why I find humor in the signs at my doctor's office but here's the most recent...

I thought it meant BEAT YOUR WIFEuntil I saw the one in English across the room


----------



## gnappi (Mar 19, 2019)

Then there's this one. The doctor has a gender identity problem


----------

